# Best time to Mow Lawn



## TauMax (Jun 25, 2017)

What is the general consensus about the best time in the day to mow your cool season (tall fescue) lawn? I have generally been following this:

https://www.yourgreenpal.com/blog/when-is-the-best-time-of-day-to-mow-my-lawn-morning-afternoon-does-it-matter

Where mid morning is the best and late afternoon is the 2nd best time, however, I have found other opinions where some claim that early evening is the best.

So my question is what do you guys think?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I vote for early evening when the weather is really hot. Mowing is a stress and you would be mowing after the most stressful part of the day. Better yet would be to not mow at all then but you can't let it get too long even if you're mowing as high as possible. During spring and fall I don't think it matters much, as long as the grass has dried out from morning dew.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

When it is above 85f, I like to mow one hour before sunset. First it is cooler temp for me and second I think the lawn dries less from the sun UV and high temp.


----------



## Overfloater (Jun 5, 2017)

I usually mow in the late afternoon. After 6 or so. I think it's better to mow after it's cooled down, especially in the summer.

Of course this is just my opinion. I could be wrong.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

My lawn is generally too wet in the morning from either dew or the sprinklers. I typically start around 4:30/5 and finish around 7/7:30.


----------

